# If anyone might be interested in adopting...



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I recently rescued a little female 'black bear' hamster (Syrian) & am currently nursing her back to full health & socializing her...you can see her rescue story here: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?142625-Poor-poor-hamster-( she is still young & very cute! I am located in Northern California....hope this post is allowed in this section, I know shes not a rat but she still deserves a wonderful forever home after all shes been thru...if there is a better fitting section plz feel free to move my post! PM me if your interested & I can give you more info etc.


----------

